# B5 S4 Clutch Slave Cylinder NEED LOCAL MECHANIC THAT KNOWS WHAT HES DOING



## DesignsbyDemand (Aug 7, 2012)

I took my car to the local shop that my family always goes to, but I still have a leak after the slave was replaced and now the clutch isnt engaging. Pretty sure the part failed. I can have the vehicle towed within a reasonable distance. If you could contact me here or my cell 4842454286 I'd really appreciate it. Would like to try to have the car ready for H2oi if that's possible.


----------

